# Official Heresy Online Steam Group - Team Heresy



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

​


I've decided to create an official Heresy Online steam group.

Feel free to join up, its public so anyone can.

Have fun and see you in game.

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/teamheresy

The discussion thread is over here.


----------

